# How to store substrate?



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

In a home depot bucket after its dry. The bacteria can't be kept alive, its probably already dead. I use a spaghetti strainer or pillow case when I clean it.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

honestly I just tied up the bag, put then put the bag in a bucket and stored it away. How I cleaned it is I borrowed my parents HUGE strainer and sprayed it with water, let it dry and also put it in a bucket and stored it away


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The 'live bacteria' is just hype. I would dry the substrate then put it in a bucket. 
If you intend using it within a few weeks (you know, go get that other tank you want!) then you could actually do a fishless cycle with the substrate in a bucket, and be ready for fish pretty fast.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Living bacteria in Eco-complete is questionable at best, I think they just add the water for the bulk weight. With that said, it's not a bad substrate at all, just questionable marketing.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Store the eco-complete in a large bucket, drain out as much water as possible, and let the eco dry out outside completely, and then just bring it back in with a lid on top. Store away.


----------

